# Does Late Gelding Change Behavior?



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I was given 2 almost 2 year old donkey jacks. They are not real gentle, you can pet them, not real mean,-biting horseplay with each other.As old as they are, would gelding change their behavior or will act like this forever? I have calves and goats and LGds and I'm concerned about them being hurt.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Your calves, goats and dogs could be hurt by the donkeys whether or not the donks are gelded. It's just the nature of the critters. They can run goats into a heart attack, pick them up by the neck and shake them until they're dead, etc.

The donkeys that do fine are those raised by folks who raise livestock guardian donkeys. Once in a while folks can get any ol' donk and it works out, but I'd play it safe and keep the donkeys separate from your other stock. Perhaps down the road any one of the donks might be trusted, perhaps not, but I suggest you go slow and be very careful.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, gelding will change studdy behavior at 2 years old. In fact, it may prevent problems that haven't even developed yet. But it isn't going to tame them or make them play less rough, or not chase other livestock. 
But it can help if you spend the day or 3 after gelding handling them a lot. They are sore and less inclined to fight with you, and it can be a little easier to gentle them and get them used to you.


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

We had two gelded donkeys dropped in our pasture a few months back. We don't know who dropped them, but I'm guessing it is because the market for equines is so low right now and they were probably having trouble feeding them. Gelding didn't help their attitudes, they were still wild and they bit at each others necks almost constantly. Which to me, meant they weren't handled regularly. I could catch them and put a halter on them if I ran them about and walk with them in the halter, but that was about as far as I could handle them. And they would chase our horses/dogs out of the pasture if they had the opportunity. The horses would turn around and give them a taste of their own medicine, but that's beside the point. Of course, I don't know how old they were or anything. From my experience with donkeys, getting younger ones seems to be an advantage.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Gelding will improve their outlook on life considerably, but it does not train them. They will still have to be trained and taught manners.

Get them gelded. They will be a lot safer to be around.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Your replies, unfortunately verified my fears. I obtained these donkeys at the age of 1 1/2 years because the owner was going to give them lead poisoning, last yea,r during the severe drought. We put them in half a 5 acre pen, beside some calves.After a couple weeks, I opened the gate between the 2 pens. For the most part, the donkeys stayed in one end , the calves (200-400 lbs) stayed in the other. A few times, I caught the donkeys chasing the calves. I let the calves out.They weren't hurting them, but it seemed like that was the next step. Jump forward 6months. I have the boys so they are touchable, friendly and curious.They are not halter broken, but that's because of a broken elbow and knee surgery.I have a herd of about 40 goats, both Boer and Dairy. They will not go into the donkey pen anymore. I also have 2 LGDs who take very good care of them. The only interior fencing we have is this donkey paddock and our 2 acre yard. If I were to let the boys out, I'm afraid for not only my goats, but my goat dogs.The new crop of calves too. I didn't get these as guard donkeys, although I wouldn't complain if they were. i got them to give them a good home and save their lives, but I can't risk them killing/hurting the livestock.And at 200+ for castration, I can't justify the procedure unless it meant I could safely let them go. I don't want to keep them penned up in this small pen forever and I'm afraid to let them out. I have never worked with donkeys before, but I think they'd be OK for a person, especially the short one. What does one do with donkeys who don't like other livestock?Have I made an accurate analysis of your advice? Any more


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Umm, put them on cragislist very cheap. You could just keep them seperate, but if you don't geld them eventually you are going to get hurt.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Some horses can be turned out with other livestock safely and some can't. We've had horses we could keep in with the cattle. We've had some that we couldn't. It has to be on a case by case basis and I would assume the same would hold true for donkeys. 

With horses, I've found you have more issues generally if you have two or more horses in with the other livestock, not as much with one and you will always have more trouble with an ungelded stallion or jack than an ungelded one. Also, the smaller the animals, the more likely they are to be harassed or injured.

With the chance for injuries, I wouldn't risk it. Sounds like the goats are already telling you what the outlook is likely to be.


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

If you have anything else available... Another corrall, a barn that you can fence off temporarily... You may see about roping one of the donkeys and seperating the two of them. Sometimes seperation from a partner does good things for donkeys. Sometimes it doesn't. I suggest that because donkeys generally work in teams. One of them may be less likely to harass your animals than the other. But that is a trial that you would have to figure out on your own. Trust your gut with this. If you honestly feel like your animals aren't safe, then don't do it. Especially with concerns to your goats and your dogs. They are more likely to be severely injured by an excited donkey than anything else.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Find them a new home.

They aren't working out for you and, I am sure, they would enjoy a home that had more time for them. There is no reason to feel bad about handing them off to someone else.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

A TX mayor was just killed by a rogue jack. There is a story about it on the internet. I've only trained two mules in my entire life so dont' have personal history. However, after reading the posts about intact jacks, I say geld the suckers yesterday. The posts are on Chronicle of the Horse Off Course.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

NEWS: S. Texas Mayor Dead After Apparent Donkey Attack - Chronicle Forums Includes the link to the local paper or station. I didn't click it, just read the story.


----------

